# what could she be?



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

I access the group on my tablet, says I got to download my pic's on the computer Aahhgg just don't know how. So I will be as discriptive as possible. When Oreo came to us I looked on the internet and she fits the discription of a Nigiarian or is it Nigerian? Dwarf. 18 in at shoulders/ 30 lbs pregnant. She has a black head that goes to the body, a large black spot on her back, but body mostly white. She has 4 black socks with a white ring around one leg. Not fluffy, short slick coat. I guess she is a black paint? Baby Feta dark tan body with a black stripe down the back to her tail, face is beautiful dark tan with real light tan stripes down her face above her eyes. Two cute tan dots on each side of her moth, light tan behind her ears, down her throat, two little things hanging off her throat are tan along with short socks above her hoves,h er baby coat is slightly fluffy. Doesn't look like mom at All!! Any ideas?
:butting::sleeping::book:hlala:


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

The mom sounds like she could very well be a small Nigerian Dwarf. What color eyes does she have? Pygmy goats only have brown eyes. Pygmy or Nigerian Dwarf is what I am thinking. The baby sounds like it looks like a Pygmy, maybe the doe was bred to a Pygmy? Feta's things hanging by her throat are called wattles


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Oreos eyes are a shiny gold, little Feta's actually look a greenish gold much lighter in color then her Mama's. Wattles huh??lol husband said beard, but I've seen a beard and they were not those! Just won 20. Bucks... I mean dollars!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wattles help a goat stay cooler when it's hot out. They will get longer during the summer to catch the breeze!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hmm, maybe they are Pygmy. Or maybe some sort of cross!


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

What ever they are they are certainly loved and spoiled!.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Mom sounds like a Nigerian dwarf pygmies aren't that small though she could be a mix. Baby definitely has pygmy they have the dorsal stripe along their backs


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Does the stripe look kind of like this?


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes it does but it's black, her coat is a soft brown. Very similar to a donkey butts coloring. How long will she continue to develop new colors?? This week we noticed she has tan rings developing on two legs.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I say at least till a month of age my doe Elsie( pictured above) has a brown stripe but her twin Charlotte has a black one. It would be easier to tell by looking at her but she definitely sound like she has a lot of pygmy in her.


----------

